
The $8.2B Adtech Fraud Problem That Everyone Is Ignoring - sjscott80
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/06/the-8-2-billion-adtech-fraud-problem-that-everyone-is-ignoring/
======
ChuckMcM
Having worked with all the players in this space I found that people often did
"top level" sorts of computations like "I spend $x and my web site traffic
increased by Q%" they don't really think about how much of the $x was wasted
or could have been invested more efficiently.

I also think it is one of the reasons that digital (aka Internet) advertising
commands rates that are 1000x _lower_ than other less easily scammed systems.
I used to wonder how a full page ad in the Wall Street Journal could cost a
quarter million dollars[1] with its under 1.5M subscribers, but a similar
amount of advertising content on a blog with 10M daily unique visitors would
be lucky to get $20,000.

So opportunity here, make online advertising more auditable.

[1]
[http://www.wsjmediakit.com/files/uploads/201410/PDF_Newspape...](http://www.wsjmediakit.com/files/uploads/201410/PDF_NewspaperGlobalRates2015.pdf)

------
rubyfan
Shhhhh. You're not supposed to talk about that.

